# Cpuinfo shows only 2 Kernels on IntelQuadCore Q9450 [solved]

## grumble

CPUINFO shows only 2 CPUs - 

cpuinfo shows all 4 cores when I boot the gentoo install CD or the Knoppix CD (so I guess its no Bios issue)

but my custom build gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r7 32Bit (x86) gives me only 2 CPUs

```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2671.690

cache size      : 64 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5347.06

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 2671.690

cache size      : 64 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5343.61

clflush size    : 64

```

also the output of dmesg says 

```

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 1/2 ip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5343.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=10687227)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz stepping 07

Total of 2 processors activated (10690.67 BogoMIPS).

```

Did I miss any kernel feature?- SMP etc is activated. If yes which one? 

Thx in advance for your help.Last edited by grumble on Sat Sep 13, 2008 12:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hu

When posting about kernel configuration problems, it would be helpful to have your kernel configuration, kernel version, and intended architecture.  Use zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz to print the kernel configuration without comments.

I am going to guess that you set NR_CPUS too low.  There is a warning printed to dmesg about this, but it is possible that it is in the segment you trimmed out.

----------

## grumble

Thx Hu for your quick response-

I use kernel sources sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 2.6.25-r7

This is the output of 

zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

I have no warning in dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #5 SMP Fri Sep 12 01:55:24 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cf250000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf250000 - 00000000cf25e000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf25e000 - 00000000cf2e0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cf2e0000 - 00000000cf300000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffc00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

PCI: Unknown option `nommconf'

3968MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1245184) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1245184

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1245184

On node 0 totalpages: 1245184

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 7936 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 1007872 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: P5E-VM   Product ID:  APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 6:7 APIC version 20

Processor #2 6:7 APIC version 20

I/O APIC #4 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at d0000000 (gap: cf300000:2fb00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1235456

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 pci=nommconf

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2671.645 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 4134216k/4980736k available (2665k kernel code, 44864k reserved, 1373k data, 228k init, 3262784k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe19000 - 0xfffff000   (1944 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xffa00000 - 0xffc00000   (2048 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff9fe000   ( 113 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04f9000 - 0xc0532000   ( 228 kB)

      .data : 0xc039a548 - 0xc04f1b7c   (1373 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc039a548   (2665 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5347.05 BogoMIPS (lpj=10694105)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz stepping 07

Booting processor 1/2 ip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5343.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=10687188)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz stepping 07

Total of 2 processors activated (10690.64 BogoMIPS).

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 544 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2914] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:02.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:03.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:03.2[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:03.3[B] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:19.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> IRQ 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> IRQ 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.6[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

0000:00:03.3: ttyS1 at I/O 0xe880 (irq = 17) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:11:12:31:12:11

eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

eth0: MAC: 5, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

st: Version 20080221, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Driver 'st' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xbc00 ctl 0xb880 bmdma 0xb400 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb800 ctl 0xb480 bmdma 0xb408 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5001ABYS-01YNA0, 59.01D01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.01: NODEV after polling detection

ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-W163A, TS01, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: applying bridge limits

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5001ABYS-0 59.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-W163A TS01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xcc00 ctl 0xc880 bmdma 0xc400 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc800 ctl 0xc480 bmdma 0xc408 irq 22

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb7a800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfeb7a400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d480

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d080

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Motherboard is a ASUS P5E-VM D0 - wirh Q35 chipset ICH9

----------

## Hu

Your kernel configuration needs some work.  You have ACPI completely shut off, so it is relying on the legacy MultiProcessor Specification way of finding CPUs.  Your dmesg output shows that Processor #0 and Processor #2 are activated, which suggests to me that Processor #1 and Processor #3 are detected, but disabled.  I suspect that if you turn on ACPI, your other two processors will be enabled.

Although not related to your immediate problem, your kernel options look generally inappropriate.  You have support for a host of legacy features that I strongly doubt you are using, such as compatible vDSO mapping and a.out binaries.  You have support for 32 CPUs, which is more than you need.  You have a wide variety of network card drivers, but I doubt you have more than two network cards.

----------

## grumble

Thx Hu!

It was the ACPI function  - I activated it and "voila" I can see now 4 cores.

And thx for looking over my .config - I will go through the .config and deactivate more things I dont need.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

not an installation problem, so moved here

----------

## Hu

 *grumble wrote:*   

> Thx Hu!
> 
> It was the ACPI function  - I activated it and "voila" I can see now 4 cores.
> 
> And thx for looking over my .config - I will go through the .config and deactivate more things I dont need.

 

Good to see this solved.  Another user on these boards, pappy_mcfae, has set up a site hosting a variety of seed configuration files for various kernels.  He announced it in Announcing Pappy's Kernel Seeds, and may be able to offer individual advice if you need it.  Please note that the thread is currently in Unsupported Software, so this is not supported by Gentoo developers.  I believe it to be perfectly safe, though.  If you need individual advice, be sure to provide the output of lspci -v ; cat /proc/cpuinfo, and any other hardware details you can easily obtain.

----------

## joededman

I'm digging around to see why my new machine is showing the incorrect cache size in /proc/cpuinfo and I notice grumble has the same problem.  While he was more interested in getting all his cores to work he may not have noticed the fact that he only had 64 KB of cache showing.

```

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9450  @ 2.66GHz

stepping         : 7

cpu MHz         : 2671.690

cache size      : 64 KB 
```

I seriously doubt that the Q9450 only has 64KB of cache.  My new machine displays the same problem;

```

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz

stepping         : 6

cpu MHz         : 2999.719

cache size      : 64 KB
```

While my old machine properly displays cache size.

```

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping         : 6

cpu MHz         : 2133.331

cache size      : 2048 KB
```

I'm working through some of the various suggestions for the slow unresponsive AMD64 problem but this is one of those things that may or may not be related that I've noticed on my machine and I just curious if the cache size was properly displayed after you enabled ACPI?  It may be that the way the cache size is determined for display in /proc/cpuinfo is different than the way the computer/code actually uses the cache, but if it isn't...  Well it wouldn't be the road to optimum performance.

I've got ACPI turned off in this "kernel of the moment" and I've had various bits and pieces of power saving options turned off and on, but cache size hasn't been properly displayed in any kernel I've tried in the last couple of days.  I'm working my way back through the 2.6.25 series right at the moment.

```

nightbow ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc8 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Sep 2008 05:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://10.0.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 acl alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb blender-game bzip2 cairo cddb cgi cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvdread encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gimp glitz gnutls gpm gtk gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility lm_sensors midi mjpeg mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer-bin mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python pyx qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sdl seamonkey session smp spl srt sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff timidity tk truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis winbind xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Any thoughts anyone?  And thanks for taking the time to look at this.

----------

